# (solved) For which purpose is this folder /.nvclock?

## UTgamer

Hi,

I use AMD64 and nvclock has this flags:

```
emerge nvclock -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "nvclock" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/nvclock-0.7-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/nvclock-0.8_beta2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

I do not have nvclock installed. 

Currently I use kernel 2.6.20-r8 and x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1

This driver version was uninstallable due to this bug:

```
  ld  -r -o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE =

"/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1-9887.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7/-.gcda
```

So I tried to compile the new beta driver from nVidia, that did work. It did create this folder /.nvclock.

But even if I did uninstall this driver later, the folder do stay at the orig. nvidia Gentoo-ebuild.

It looks like kernel 2.6.19 did work fine without, but kernel 2.6.20 did not at all accept to work together with nvidia-kernel without this folder. It is in use from x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1, and when I delete it at boot time, it will be created new by starting X.

Inside are:

```
 9757 64 -rw-------  1 root root 65535 29. Mai 09:48 bios0.rom

11058  4 -rw-------  1 root root   200 29. Mai 09:48 config
```

I found some search engine entries from BSD like Systems but there this folder is in ~/.nvclock and not in /.nvclock, and this tool I never had installed.

Are I'm the only one with this folder?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

nvclock is a stand alone tool for nvidia cards and does NOT 

get installed with the driver. nvclock is similar to nvidia-settings.

nvidia-settings is a stand alone tool you install to control

your AA, FSAA, Vsync, etc... settings for nvidia. If you install

the nvidia beta driver from their site then you don't need to install

nvidia-settings from Gentoo because it comes with the driver

from nvidia. If you don't use nvclock, you can un emerge it

and delete that folder.

----------

## UTgamer

Very well Jupiter1TX, 

I can not remember thad I had ever emerged nvclock, since I used Kernel 2.6.19, and I can not unmerge an ebuild which isn't installed. But I tried once one of this ebuilds out of this bugreport, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176135, possibly something came from there, but I do not believe that, at first came the sandbox violation and afterwards I tried other sources.

So this can be the reason for the sandbox violation from the nvidia-kernel ebuild.

I try to cleanup an uninstalled ebuild.

Thank you.

-----------------------------------

Who knows how to remove this /.nvclock folder?

I tried to emerge nvclock and unmerged, deleted folder, but after reboot it was created again.

----------

## warrawarra

If you want to overclock the nvidia this is it but might need some bios / direct bios access prog to be emerged , try searching for nvidia using kuroo/portage in KDE .

Overclocking is likely safer using the bios mod cd / iso and setting it to a safe value via the bios.

If you need to install it try " revdep-rebuild -X " as there might be missing dependancy's that is causing this.

Both 7 and 8 version is masked you can try to unmask them not sure if it would help.

The amd64 masked might be that the sli function is not yet stable or it is not stable yet on amd64  or both.

Have 2.6.21-rc2 and installed 0.7 earlier without a bug but have x86 core duo+7800gtx here in laptop, trying to underclock it to keep laptop cooler LOL.

Try specifically 0.7 emerge -p again and add the missing masked keyword to make.conf ? ? , one way of finding the keyword.

0.7-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

0.8_beta2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) 

There was in the gentoo.org help files / handbook a way to get past the masked word and not editing the make.conf file something like USE = " ??? , ??? " where the ??? is something like amd64 or gtk or the likes. Been a while have to go back and check.

Hopes some of this help.

----------

## UTgamer

In the meantime I did mount at reboot a read only tmpfs partititon on top of this /.nvfolder and did check messages, the only one different entry then the older ones was:

```
w83627hf 9191-0290: Reading VID from GPIO5

cpufreqd: apm_init                 : /proc/apm: No such file or directory

cpufreqd[6835]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 00002b3dc202bbf1 rsp 00007fffe8e04260 error 4
```

 But X and nvidia-driver is starting fine. What do happen here?

And only since kernel 2.6.20 I have GPU-fan failures, sometimes at boot at repower-on on next day the fan do run on 100% and is not willing to slow down. It does not do this with kernel 2.6.19.

--------------------

@warrawarra, 

I do not like to overclock my fine speedy Geforce 7800 GT with the 64bit drivers, because it is so fast I do not have any reason to overclock it. The games, Unreal use in standard 120fps und Quake4 is at games maximum allowed frames at 62 Hz with all features switched on maximum both at 1280*1024 (monitor maximum). So I do not have any reason to overclock.

 *warrawarra wrote:*   

> If you want to overclock the nvidia this is it but might need some bios / direct bios access prog to be emerged , try searching for nvidia using kuroo/portage in KDE .

 

Yes, something (w83627hf ? =sensor) is moving the GPU-BIOS into this folder.

(kuroo is unstable at AMD64 too, and I personaly believe I do not need any graphical portage tools.)

 *warrawarra wrote:*   

> If you need to install it try " revdep-rebuild -X " as there might be missing dependancy's that is causing this.

 

Hm, no I do not like to have it installed at all.

If I like to have it overclocked I can use Coolbits, its the original overclocking tool from nvidia, and it saves my fan speed too.

----------

## UTgamer

Ok, found why I have this failure, but have currently no solution to solve it.

In:

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/hwmon

I can find a hwmon-vid.ko module, but no hwmon.ko.

If I look into the kernelconfig (make xconfig) I can find a module which is called hwmon and none which is called hwmon-vid.

So I have to replace hwmon-vid.ko with hwmon.ko.

From .config

```
CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m
```

I found that hwmon is build into my kernel, next I do remove the hwmon-vid config by hand from the .config file, will rebuild kernel and have a look that this module do not segfault apm and create this folder.

^^ That did not change anything. The module hwmon-vid.ko is build again.

Looks like the kernel itself is creating this folder and not an application. Nor nVidia nor X is using this folder.

The only idea I have is to not use kernel 2.6.20 at all, the sandbox failure from the nvidia-driver happens to every time I try to emerge it new. The original application nvclock isn't installed here.

Can it be a trojan horse?

----------

## Jupiter1TX

This is some real weirdness you are having. I tried to see if i could find info

pertaining to the inclusion of nvclock in the kernel. Which wouldn't make

any sense to me. I have no idea how to solve this problem, but here is some

info that might come in handy to know.

The w83627hf sensor should have nothing to do with it as it is a motherboard

sensor. The nvidia sensor is ADT7473, which is not included in the kernel.

nvidia-settings and nvclock both can read the ADT7473 sensor however,

nvclock will give you more control and information from this sensor than

nvidia-settings will.

Nvclock is not just a overclocking tool. It is an excellent tool for setting

AA, FSAA, Vsync, fan speed, etc..., for your nvidia graphics card. If you

are a gamer you will get much better graphics with AA and FSAA settings

set properly for your video card. You can find the proper settings for your

card in the Appendix E of the nvidia driver readme file.

I have nvclock installed and set to start on login. So it automatically created

the ~/.nvclock folder and a config file with my settings.

Using one of the beta drivers as mentioned in the bug report you linked to

I don't think is a good idea as they are kinda buggy. I've tried both 03 and 06.

Unless you have an 8000 series card it is not worth the trouble. And the black

window bug is not fixed in either of those drivers either as someone claims

it is in that bug report. If you installed either of those drivers, keep in mind

that they also install nvidia-settings. Which is not usually the case with Gentoo

nvidia ebuilds of nvidia-driver.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Jupiter1TX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> I have nvclock installed and set to start on login. So it automatically created
> 
> the ~/.nvclock folder and a config file with my settings.
> ...

 

I do need any help. As you mentioned, you did install nvclock and itself put the card-BIOS into ~/.nvclock and not like by me into the root filesystem /.nvclock. So it cant be the real application itself, wrong folder.

Thanks for notice the other nvidia-sensor ADT7473, my card is a 7800GT.

----------

## UTgamer

Ok, I found something.

Currently I come up to this point that cpufreqd is generating this shit /.nvclock BIOS folder onto root partition.

Did remove cpufreqd from rc, unmerged cpufreqd, removed /.nvclock folder and last a reboot did show me that all is clean again.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Problem solved and now I have to search for a new CPU frequency daemon.   :Confused: 

----------

## Jupiter1TX

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ok, I found something.
> 
> Currently I come up to this point that cpufreqd is generating this shit /.nvclock BIOS folder onto root partition.
> 
> Did remove cpufreqd from rc, unmerged cpufreqd, removed /.nvclock folder and last a reboot did show me that all is clean again.  
> ...

 

Excellent find. I never thought of cpugreq i guess because i don't use it. It does make sense

though that cpufreq would want to use a mechanism for the video card control.

I learned something. Thank you.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Jupiter1TX wrote:*   

> Excellent find. 

 Thank you, did grep after nvclock to every important folder: etc, /usr/bin, /usr/lib,...

Found 2 libs in /usr/lib64

```
/usr/lib64/cpufreqd_nvclock.la

/usr/lib64/cpufreqd_nvclock.so
```

After that I did fix my search to cpufreqd

 *Jupiter1TX wrote:*   

> I never thought of cpugreq i guess because i don't use it. It does make sense
> 
> though that cpufreq would want to use a mechanism for the video card control.
> 
> I learned something. Thank you.

 You're welcome.

----------

## UTgamer

Oh, and last I like to mention that some not working settings in xorg.conf do now work like they are described in standard.

When cpufreqd was installed every 10 minutes the monitor was blancked and plus 10 minutes later the monitor was switched off.

To change the blancktime all documents belongs to a setting in xorg.conf:

```
Option   "blank time" ""
```

but this setting was ignored.

Now its working again correct.

[Edit, of some days later]

The blancktime setting did only run ~ 1 day ok, on next day the folder ~/.nvclock was created new in ~/.nvclock. the folder setting was now at right place but the application nvclock is still not installed at all.

I made a complete  new installation of Gentoo with all of my old apps, and now the sandbox failure is gone too.

----------

